# Golden on Craigslist in Romulus, MI Shelter



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Okay, I emailed the Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan--sure hope I sent it to the right email address.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Poor guy!! I'm glad you are helping!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

fozziesmom said:


> Okay, I emailed the Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan--sure hope I sent it to the right email address.


poor thing... thanks for helping


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grrom*

I just emld. Golden Ret. Rescue of Michigan about this girl, too, to be on the safe side.

FozzieMom: Thanks for bringing her to our attention.
All of the Golden Rescues are here.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING UP for Goldie!

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/pet/3536149104.html


Goldie senior dog needs forever home

Goldie senior dog needs forever home (Romulus Animal Shelter)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Date: 2013-01-10, 1:10PM EST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Goldie is a very sweet older adult girl looking for her furever home. She does have a skin rash that will need to be taken care of . She loves to play in the Snow!
Please contact shelter directly for more information.


Romulus Animal Shelter
12300 Wayne Road
Romulus, MI 
734-942-7591
Hours Monday - Friday 
9-10:30 am
2:30-3:45 pm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grrom*

I got an email from Gold. Ret. Rescue of Michigan that they've sent my email to their intake coordinator, so please pray they can help this Senior Girl!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Karen!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen posting the picture and listing of the Golden girl. 

When you click on the original link, an ad for a cat is now being shown. 

Hope GRROM can help this girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So-ooo Strange*

I just rcvd. a reply from GRROM intake and the lady said that the link I sent was of a cat named Roxy and not of a Golden.
I copied the right link from yesterday's post. Anyway, I copied what the post on Craigslist said about Goldie and resent it to GRROM. Cannot find the Craigslist link though on Craigslist.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I just rcvd. a reply from GRROM intake and the lady said that the link I sent was of a cat named Roxy and not of a Golden.
> I copied the right link from yesterday's post. Anyway, I copied what the post on Craigslist said about Goldie and resent it to GRROM. Cannot find the Craigslist link though on Craigslist.


I got the listing of the cat through the Craigslist link too-are you able to find the listing of the Golden on the Shelter's website?

I checked and can't pull it up on their site or on PF. I was going to suggest you copying what you had posted, which I see you have done. Good deal, that should work.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Somebody could call the shelter directly....? 

The ad was removed from craigslist, so it could be she was either reclaimed or adopted. Or taken by another rescue. 

If it looks like a golden retriever, it does not spend too much time in shelters here in MI.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Can't find the listing of the Golden on the shelter website, but emld. intake again with the pic and info I had on Goldie and asked that they call and check with the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes!!*

Just got this msg. from Gail, Intake Coor., at GRROM:

Okay I called the shelter and the do have a golden who is 7 or 8 years old. They have 2 people coming to look at her today to potentially adopt. If she is not adopted today they will call me tomorrow and I will go get her. I was not able to open the picture of her you sent.


Gail
[email protected]


**I resent the picture of Goldie to Gail.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay! Thanks, Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gail*

I just emld. Gail, of Gromm, to see if she got a call to pick-up Goldie at the shelter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this reply from Gail*

Got this reply from Gail, of Golden Ret. Rescue of Michigan:
they didnJt call so I assume she was adopted that was the agreement Thanks for asking.


----------

